# "Why are people so annoying?"



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I find this article to be interesting. I don't really find myself to be annoying at all, and I realize that sounds egotistical or w/e but I don't. I tend to be antisocial at times; maybe that's annoying to others? I think about my coworkers and how their attitudes annoy me and I wonder how much that has to come from this 'click-whirl' stuff? lol. Seriously. It's kind of mind boggling to think about really...

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Why_are_people_so_annoying

P.S. My coworkers almost seem frantic with excitement and loudness. That annoys me  Click-whirl! Click-whirl!


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

It was interesting. You're not antisocial though. Antisocial means against people, like a criminal, you are introverted or a private person. Some people know the true difference of these words and some don't but its good not to confuse people who do know the difference because they may think you are the true definition in the bad way, when you are not.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Sunshine009 said:


> It was interesting. You're not antisocial though. Antisocial means against people, like a criminal, you are introverted or a private person. Some people know the true difference of these words and some don't but its good not to confuse people who do know the difference because they may think you are the true definition in the bad way, when you are not.


Yeah, people probably find my mislead grammar quite, I don't know... annoying?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Does anyone else find the repetition of "click-whirl" in that article annoying?


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Does anyone else find the repetition of "click-whirl" in that article annoying?


Lol. No, I found it a tad humorous actually, but w/e...

Why do people choose to be annoying? Or do you think most are ignorant of it?


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

bwidger85 said:


> Yeah, people probably find my mislead grammar quite, I don't know... annoying?


No. I used to use the same word til someone else told me and I looked it up in the dictionary to make sure. You sound mentally mature and humble to me to acknowledge your personality traits and accept them. I knew that you were using the word in a humble way. Not annoying but very interesting with the article and with humility, and again, this response of yours is with humility too. Nice to see that in a person, the opposite of annoying


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Sunshine009 said:


> No. I used to use the same word til someone else told me and I looked it up in the dictionary to make sure. You sound mentally mature and humble to me to acknowledge your personality traits and accept them. I knew that you were using the word in a humble way. Not annoying but very interesting with the article and with humility, and again, this response of yours is with humility too. Nice to see that in a person, the opposite of annoying


Wow, I feel extremely validated and it feels great!

It's kind of intriguing to think about though-this 'annoying' stuff. While some are annoyed by certain things, others are not? If some things are universally annoying, then why do people still do them? Ignorance?

Even more so confusing:
http://ask.metafilter.com/57447/Why-do-we-find-people-annoying

P.S. I'm not a scholar or anything; just curious


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

- They are unaware of it. Or they are aware, but they can't stop their annoying habit. Besides, everyone is annoyed by something...can't please them all.

- To humor themselves. Sometimes, it's fun to poke the bear. C'mon admit it.

That's a couple ideas. I'm sure there are many reasons.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

bwidger85 said:


> Wow, I feel extremely validated and it feels great!
> 
> It's kind of intriguing to think about though-this 'annoying' stuff. While some are annoyed by certain things, others are not? If some things are universally annoying, then why do people still do them? Ignorance?
> 
> ...


Hmmmm. Interesting. Maybe parts are true, but I know there are things other people do that I do not and they are still annoying to me. Sometimes, I'm just irritable. I'm irritable right now. He he ehhhhh. "sigh"

Ignorance, may be a good answer. People are too polite to tell them too, maybe.

* Note: Bwidger85 - your avatar annoys me. You've always been Michael from _The Office_. It seemed to fit your personality somehow. Oh well.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Hmmmm. Interesting. Maybe parts are true, but I know there are things other people do that I do not and they are still annoying to me. Sometimes, I'm just irritable. I'm irritable right now. He he ehhhhh. "sigh"
> 
> Ignorance, may be a good answer. People are too polite to tell them too, maybe.
> 
> * Note: Bwidger85 - your avatar annoys me. You've always been Michael from _The Office_. It seemed to fit your personality somehow. Oh well.


Haha! That's pretty funny actually.

People often say annoying traits come with immaturity but then I think about those who annoy me and I realize I wasn't like them at their age. Was I dumber? Sure, but at least I wasn't annoying. My character has pretty much been the same since I was 13 I guess.

What annoys me about my coworkers is that they approach me as if my thoughts and emotions don't matter. They don't show much empathy for people's mood but instead give off the same damn energy whether someone is sad, irritable or shy or w/e. That just annoys me to no end. In other words, they don't work with other people's energy or emotions well at all; they are like the drunkard at the party who is overly obnoxious and oblivious to their own annoyance. Ugh!

Or.. maybe it's because they are girls. Idk. jk No, there are a few more reasonable girls at my work, but these other few...whew, confuse me.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

bwidger85 said:


> Haha! That's pretty funny actually.
> 
> People often say annoying traits come with immaturity but then I think about those who annoy me and I realize I wasn't like them at their age. Was I dumber? Sure, but at least I wasn't annoying. My character has pretty much been the same since I was 13 I guess.
> 
> ...


The fact that my irritability is funny to you annoys me. >:-(

I sometimes did the energy thing at work, but that was because my work was sooooo da*n depressing. If I always had the same energy as my coworkers, I would have succumbed to depression...oh wait I did.

Those girls are perky, no? Sorry Bub, don't know what to say about that.

Oh well, I suppose I ought to let other people respond to this thread. Bye!


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> The fact that my irritability is funny to you annoys me. >:-(
> 
> I sometimes did the energy thing at work, but that was because my work was sooooo da*n depressing. If I always had the same energy as my coworkers, I would have succumbed to depression...oh wait I did.
> 
> ...


Hm, that's a new way at looking at the whole energy thing. That actually makes sense to me, but makes me look more like a loser. Oh well...

Yeah, I guess they are perky. But still annoying. Btw, it's not really my thing to put a drab on the work life but I'm just not much one to want to converse while working.

I have a feeling this thread is done anyway. Although, it would be nice to read what others have to say.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Some people are annoying to get attention so there is a purpose to their behaviour. 
While others who are annoying are oblivious that they are because it is a habit or a family trait which would be hard to discard.

The purposely annoying types are a real pain, they know exactly what they are doing. :evil


----------

